# Flaxseed Oil for seasoning new smoker



## kaveman42 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello,

I just purchased a new Landmann Vertical Offset charcoal smoker and will put it together this week. I was wondering if it would be okay to use Flaxseed oil to season the inside of the smoker? Flaxseed has a high smoking temp and heard great things about people using it for cast iron cookware.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't see why not, any kind of oil will work.

Personally I just spray down the inside with Pam.

It's easy & works just fine.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 23, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't see why not, any kind of oil will work.
> 
> Personally I just spray down the inside with Pam.
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## kaveman42 (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot with flaxseed and see how it goes in the long run. I live near the ocean so the salt air will try to rust the thing out faster than normal.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kaveman42 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot with flaxseed and see how it goes in the long run. I live near the ocean so the salt air will try to rust the thing out faster than normal.



Once you get the inside seasoned, rust won't be an issue on the inside if you use it once a month or so.  Between the oil season and the smoke season, it'll be ok.  I have a smoker at the farm that wasn't used for 3 years or so, very little rust, just lots of cobwebs and rat nests...

Now, the exterior is a different story....


----------

